# Buying a Rib Roast - Grocery Store vs Butcher



## Nick (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey guys, 

For the past six years we do a huge rib roast for Christmas dinner. The first year we went to a local butcher and purchased USDA Choice rib roast , 22 lb, bone cut & tied. $15.99 a pound. Yeah, over $300. 

After that , we switched to a different butcher where it was around $11.99 a pound. Still expensive, but about $90 cheaper, but found out later the grade was only Select. It definitely wasn't as good the 2nd year. 

Stop & Shop has these on sale for only $7.99 a pound. So that's a good motivator for me, and they say it is USDA Choice. 

I assume USDA choice is the same whether it's from Stop & Shop or from a butcher? Anything else I need to consider? I'd love to get Prime grade but I think it's just out of my budget.\

DHS, you probably know all about this stuff, right


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 18, 2014)

Most of the butcher shops around me are a thing of the past. I think it depends on how good your grocers meat department is 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 18, 2014)

The grade is the grade, in the end. Your butcher may be selling hormone free, or organic, or grass fed, or something that justifies the price hike. Stop and Shop probably isn't. Doesn't mean it won't be tasty, just a potential difference for the pricing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2014)

Yup.  There's a fair amount of variance at the choice level.  I personally wouldn't commit to buying a roast site unseen.  I'd want to see the marbling, size of the eye, how much fat cap they are leaving on, which on that size roast could easily add $20.   You want enough fat to self baste, but some shops leave too much on to increase profit.

Your best bet is to hand pick at Stop and Shop.  Just showing up will let the butcher know you care about the quality.  Order by phone and they'll grab whatever off the shelf.


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2014)

It's sort of a crappy situation. I'd love to support my local butcher but damn it's over 2x as expensive for the same grade of meat. 

Thanks for the info DHS. Usually it comes out pretty good. It's hard getting a 22 pound roast, a lot of times we get to the store and they pull a 18 or 19 pounder and we have 23 people, it's just not enough. They try to give me two individual pieces then but I like having one big fat huge piece. 

Last year's:


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> There's a fair amount of variance at the choice level.  I personally wouldn't commit to buying a roast site unseen.  I'd want to see the marbling, size of the eye, how much fat cap they are leaving on, which on that size roast could easily add $20.   You want enough fat to self baste, but some shops leave too much on to increase profit.
> 
> Your best bet is to hand pick at Stop and Shop.  Just showing up will let the butcher know you care about the quality.  Order by phone and they'll grab whatever off the shelf.



This

The problem is that with a roast that is boned, wrapped, and tied, it is very difficult to assess the quality.   A good butcher wants your return business so you can usually trust them to do the right thing for you if you're a familiar face.  This is a case where it might be worth tipping the meat guy $10.00 at Stop & Shop to have them get you their best roast even if it means cutting the string and unwrapping a few.


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2014)

Butcher Shops?  They still exist?

Actually, we used to go to "The Meat House" and buy grilling meets.  However, we decided to try Hanaford's meat department and found the quality and taste to be the same for less $.  Another however, we have found that many of the marinades are high in sugars and have since resorted to rubs and my grill and myself are happy with that since cleaning is so much easier.

In all seriousness, I find that the grocery stores meat will probably be just as good and their meat counter will open up packaged meats and customize it the way you want.  We find that taking the juices at the bottom of the pan and injecting it back into the meat works really well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2014)

Try Lowes Market in Northborough (butcher) not sure about prices, but you could call and check. Assuming you still work in the area ...


----------



## snoseek (Dec 18, 2014)

I feel like you could make out well just going to Costco and buying an entire rib, seasoning and tying it yourself. It really is very simple...problem would be finding a good quality bone in. 

If you do pay the premium for the butcher shop make sure you're getting upper end choice as levels of marbling really vary a lot. I busted into a cryo'd sirloin today that looked lean as hell, it was textbook select meat....F you IBP!


----------



## frapcap (Dec 19, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I feel like you could make out well just going to Costco and buying an entire rib, seasoning and tying it yourself. It really is very simple...problem would be finding a good quality bone in.
> 
> If you do pay the premium for the butcher shop make sure you're getting upper end choice as levels of marbling really vary a lot. I busted into a cryo'd sirloin today that looked lean as hell, it was textbook select meat....F you IBP!



This. 
While the grade is the grade, there will be a difference in marbling from one roast to the next and there is a range of quality to work within. 
As an employee of a company who is a food supplier to Costco (seafood, not meat), I can say with honesty that they don't mess around with the quality of meats, seafood, and cheeses for their customers. They'll probably be priced in the middle of S&S and your butcher shop, but for the consistency and good experience, I'd go with them. They also have no problem what-so-ever with opening up a few for you if they've got the bone already out.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 19, 2014)

Only place to find Prime beyond butcher shop is Costco.  They sell Prime - since the last recession the sale of prime to restaurants dove and Costco picked up the slack.  I'm going today, can see what they have - last time I noticed they had Ribeye.  Great deal.

I never buy select - get most at MarketBasket - but only Choice.  I go to whole foods sometimes and buy whatever it is on sale that week - makes it normal price lol and always delicious.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 19, 2014)

Ribeye prime at Costco today 16.99. Choice was 9.99. Not a huge bargain but prime for choice price seems like a good deal. Enjoy!  (Damn iphone pics always posts sideways - sorry)


----------



## hammer (Dec 19, 2014)

Will have to check out the roasts at Costco.  Good thing we only need enough for a family of 4...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 20, 2014)

I picked one up for 5.99/lb on sale at my shoprite. Pretty sure its beef.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 22, 2014)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I picked one up for 5.99/lb on sale at my shoprite. Pretty sure its beef.



Nothing like a good rib roast thread to get Moe Ghoul back posting on the site!


----------



## tumbler (Dec 23, 2014)

I ordered a standing rib roast from Whole Foods 13.99/lb.  They showed it to me and looked decent.  They are also crating (technical term?) and tying it for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's my butcher and Christmas Roast.


Anyone ever have Lapiow?


----------

